# Storing honey.



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Is your food storage in your basement? My basement crystallizes honey super fast.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Call it creamed honey and eat it anyway.
Bill


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Store it in the warmest room in house. Usually the kitchen.summer time you can keep in garage.


----------

